# Bathtub Drain Problem



## PosingOwl (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey all,

I have a huge problem.... 

I went to replace the bathtub drain cover thingy and the screw is stripped.... I eventually got the cover off but the screw is still in the cross bar piece and will not come out for anything.... Here's the good part.... I was pulling on the screw with a pair of pliers and moving it around when I guess the pipe came loose from the bottom of the tub (if I move the pipe over some I can see the bottom and into where the tub is sitting on.... 

I guess the piece that I bought is the wrong piece for it and I basically f***ed it up. The problem is that there is no access area to go underneath the tub where the pipes are at (which is stupid, but so was I). So what am I suppose to do about the pipe and trying to fix it.... I called plumbers but the said that they cannot come out till Monday. Also, the reason why I needed to replace it was that it was old and there are small pebbles from my fishtank in there that got washed down by accident and the water was taking forever to get out of the tub....


----------



## kok328 (Jun 1, 2012)

If there is truly no access from basement or crawlspace, you only option is to tear out the tub to fix the pipe.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 1, 2012)

Some times you can get some access thru the wall behind the tub. Depending on what broke, you can see that the crome peice screws into the pipe below and sometime if that has broke off, you may be able to get the rest out of the pipe below.


----------



## itiswhatitis1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Should of called a plumber. Would of bin done by now.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 2, 2012)

itiswhatitis1 said:


> Should of called a plumber. Would of bin done by now.



Well, this isn't a call a professional site, we are here to help folks solve problems themselves. Sometimes though, that just isn't an option.


----------

